# Intel GMA X4500 und 3D

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Hat’s irgendwer von euch geschafft, eine Intel-X4500-Graphikkarte mit 3D zum Laufen zu kriegen?! Ich hab mir im Februar einen neuen Computer mit diesem Graphikchip auf dem Mainboard geholt, und scheitere seither daran.

MfG

----------

## astaecker

Grundsätzlich unterscheiden sich die Intel-Grafikchips nicht in der Konfiguration. Siehe dazu im Gentoo Wiki. Ansonsten solltest du ein paar Details über deine Konfiguration (x86 vs. ~x86, kernel, xorg) und Auszüge aus den Logs posten (dmesg, Xorg.0.log, glxinfo).

----------

## l3u

Ich habe x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 drauf, vanilla-sources-2.6.30.5 und x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1.

In der xorg.conf habe ich zusätzlich zu dem Output von X -configure noch

```
Option  "NoAccel"       "True"
```

In der Device-Section stehen, sonst bekomme ich statt X nur einen nicht blinkenden Cursor links oben und kann nicht mehr auf eine Konsole wechseln, so daß ich den X-Server von einem anderen Rechner aus abschießen muß. Und das wie gesagt schon seit Februar …

In /var/log/Xorg.0.log steht dann:

```
(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager
```

Der Kernel 2.6.31 bootet nicht, es kommt ne Fehlermeldung von wegen BIOS-Bug und Kernel null pointer … wasweißich, jedenfalls hat’s was mit dem Intel-Kram zu tun. Steht auch in keinem Log drin, ist zu früh …

Ein neuerer intel-Treiber funktioniert genausoweinig, ich bekomm dann entweder das oben Beschriebene oder einen komplett schwarzen Bildschirm.

----------

## astaecker

Ich habe mal einen Blick in die Bugreports geworfen. Falls du einen G41-Chipsatz hast, so brauchst du den 2.8er Treiber. Dieser benötigt wiederum den xorg-server 1.6, ein aktuelles Mesa und KMS wird auch empfohlen. Falls du einen anderen Chipsatz hast, dennoch mit der neuesten Software testen. Der schwarze Bildschirm kommt daher, dass xorg-server 1.6 benötigt wird.

P.S.: Eine xorg.conf wird in der Regel nicht mehr benötigt.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 und media-libs/mesa-7.5.1 drauf … aber ohne xorg.conf geht gar nix … und wie gesagt: mit dem 2.8er Treiber bekomm ich nur nen nicht blinkenden Cursor links oben … und mit KMS bootet mein System nicht mehr, da kommt dann die Sache mit dem kernel null pointer.Last edited by l3u on Sun Sep 20, 2009 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Tja, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Das wäre wahrscheinlich ein Kandidat für einen netten Bugreport.

----------

## l3u

Mit dem selben Setup, aber dem Kernel 2.6.31 ohne KMS und dem 2.8er Intel-Treiber läuft der X-Server zwar auch, aber schleppend langsam und OpenGL läßt sich genausowenig aktivieren …

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell funkt dir da auch ein Framebuffer (zb "uvesafb" ) dazwischen!?

falls aktiviert, versuche es doch mal ohne, also zunächst mal alles bezüglich Framebuffer im Kernel deaktivieren, und auch aus der Kernel Zeile (grub) nehmen.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab nur den ganz normalen vesafb drin, sonst nix … und der sollte doch keine Probleme mit X machen, oder?

Hat denn überhaupt irgendwer diesen komischen Graphikchip am laufen, oder bin ich der einzige Depp, der geglaubt hat, daß der toll wäre!?

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich hab nur den ganz normalen vesafb drin, sonst nix … und der sollte doch keine Probleme mit X machen, oder?
> 
> Hat denn überhaupt irgendwer diesen komischen Graphikchip am laufen, oder bin ich der einzige Depp, der geglaubt hat, daß der toll wäre!?

 

Ich empfehle dir einen Blick in die konfigurationsdateien von diesem t400 user

http://www.cosy.sbg.ac.at/~shuber/misc-t400.php

Sollte auch für nicht t400 user nützlich sein. Ich hatte vorher auch dieses problem mit dem framebuffer.

Der Grafikchip ist in sofern toll, dass er wenig strom frisst und damit ein notebook z.b. leise ist. Schade ist, dass

ich nicht annähernd die opengl performance rausschlagen kann, die jemand mit dem windows treiber und dem gleichen chip hat.

----------

## l3u

Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn OpenGL _überhaupt_ mal gehen würde …

----------

## astaecker

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich hab nur den ganz normalen vesafb drin, sonst nix … und der sollte doch keine Probleme mit X machen, oder?

 

KMS bringt seinen eigenen Framebuffer-Treiber mit, da hier KMS die Bildschirmauflösung setzen kann. Und dieser funktioniert nicht mit anderen Framebuffer-Treibern.

----------

## l3u

Wenn ich KMS setze, dann bootet mein System erst gar nicht, also kann ich leider nicht ausprobieren, ob’s damit gehen würde.

----------

## astaecker

Du könntest in der xorg.conf noch die Option ModeDebug setzen. Vielleicht kommen dann aufschlussreichere Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Wenn ich KMS setze, dann bootet mein System erst gar nicht, also kann ich leider nicht ausprobieren, ob’s damit gehen würde.

 

Tausche doch einfach mal deine Kernekonfig (alte sichern) mit der Kernelconfig hinter dem Link, den ich gepostet habe. Dazu musst du aber den stable Kernel 2.6.30 wählen. Je nachdem, ob du ein 32 bit system oder ein 64 bit (config ist für 64 bit) System hast musst du evtl. noch die CPU-Einstellung im Kernel auf deine CPU umstellen.

----------

## l3u

In der geposteten Kernelconfig ist der Graphics-Abschnitt (abgesehen von den Radeon-Treibern) genauso konfiguriert, wie ich das auch gemacht habe. Und der Rest sollte doch für die Problemstellung egal sein, oder?

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> In der geposteten Kernelconfig ist der Graphics-Abschnitt (abgesehen von den Radeon-Treibern) genauso konfiguriert, wie ich das auch gemacht habe. Und der Rest sollte doch für die Problemstellung egal sein, oder?

 

Ich denke es ist nur wichtig, dass du die richtige CPU wählst. Sonst sollte ja alles gleich sein. Das ist auch kein gewagtes Spiel, da du ja verschiedene Kernel über Grub booten kannst.

----------

## l3u

Is klar ;-)

Aber es funktioniert genausowenig …

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Is klar 
> 
> Aber es funktioniert genausowenig …

 

Bei mir war es die framebuffereinstellung, die dazwischengefunkt hat. Hätte ich das früher gewusst, dann hätte ich auch meine alte config behalten.

Hast du es mittlerweile hinbekommen?

----------

## l3u

Nein. Nix geht … Grad läuft ein Update von nem Haufen X-Komponenten durch, mal schauen, ob danach was geht …

----------

## l3u

Status derzeit:

Der Kernel 2.6.31.1 mit KMS bootet nicht.

Mit Kernel 2.6.31.1 ohne KMS läuft xf86-video-intel-2.8.1 und 2.9.0, aber 3D geht auch damit nicht. Und das weitaus größere Problem ist, daß man einem Intel-Treiber >2.7.1 beim Malen zuschauen kann: die Performance ist derartig beschissen … es dauert ca. 30 Sekunden, bis z. B. das KMail-Fenster fertig dargestellt ist. Das kann’s ja nicht sein, oder?!

----------

